# chasing a problem.....



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

We have an '06 JD 110TLB that is a utility tool for us. For quite a while we have had an ongoing stalling problem. The tractor would run for a while (10-15 min) then just shut down. We changed all fliters and shutdown relays, also the fuel pump. I might add that parts are easy to find for the Yanmar.

We figured that it must be an electric short or something on the power side. The filter bowel stayed full, when we looked.

Saturday we had to get some ditch started for the wheel trencher to dig our mile of water lines. While I was digging Patrick was off to the side as the 110 started to die he looked immediately at the clear filter bowel and saw it ran empty, stalled then refilled. This is damn sure a fuel issue.. we found a piece of rubber hose flapping on the end of the feed line. This was the only "cheap" repair we have had for this over electric engineered tractor!


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

We had almost the same problem with a CaseIH 5140 last year. It sounded like it was fuel starved, wouldn't quite die on you but close, and just wasn't running worth a hoot. It happened like overnight not a gradual thing that's what scared me. Wife called the local independent mechanic they use and he came out and said the rubber fuel lines had gone soft and were being sucked almost flat. He said those crimped factory lines are expensive and he took the tractor into his shop pulled the wheels and dropped the tank and cut the crimps and put a real good quality fuel lines back on it with 2 hose clamps at each end and job done. Been running like a champ ever since, knock on wood.


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

Az, how many hours on your 110, I have got one as well. I can't keep seals in the front wheels from leaking they're not pouring but just enough to keep it wet.One side was replaced twice under warranty


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Any of you broken your 110's in half yet? There are a few of them like that around here.


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

I haven't but heard some that did.They say transmission bolts work loose. Been aimin to check mine just aint got around to it! Mine is a 09


----------



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

The frame and transmission are integrated and if run loose crack the housing, very expensive to fix. I had a rancher friend here that bought an out-of-state 110 and found out the hard way. I have a bit over 3,000 hours and no wheel leaks. I did have to split the top end to repair a drive shaft. We talk about selling the tractor cause they are getting more than we paid for it but It is so handy. My 110 has full hydraulics front and rear, with the hoe off, gannon on and clamshell bucket, forks etc... does quite a bit of chores.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I loved my 110TLB, a great little machine, used it for 5 years and sold it for 7k$ less than what I paid, put 1200 hours on it, never a problem. I wish I had it back but I got tired of folks "borrowing" it.....


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

> We had almost the same problem with a CaseIH 5140 last year. It sounded like it was fuel starved, wouldn't quite die on you but close, and just wasn't running worth a hoot. It happened like overnight not a gradual thing that's what scared me. Wife called the local independent mechanic they use and he came out and said the rubber fuel lines had gone soft and were being sucked almost flat. He said those crimped factory lines are expensive and he took the tractor into his shop pulled the wheels and dropped the tank and cut the crimps and put a real good quality fuel lines back on it with 2 hose clamps at each end and job done. Been running like a champ ever since, knock on wood.


I think just about every 5000 series Maxxxum has had the fuel lines fail. Usually they crack and start sucking air. It is possible to cut the crimps, remove the old lines and put new on without moving the wheels and dropping the tank.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I've started buying a new fuel line from Gates, resistant to ethanol and bio diesel. I've noticed on the old style fuel line I used to use on a few of the older tractors if it got some on the outside the hose would turn soft and actually start to swell up.

http://www.gates.com/products/automotive/fleet-and-heavy-duty/fleet-and-heavy-duty-fuel-system/barricade-carburetion-fuel-line-hose


----------

